# Boot from CD with HP laptop (Solved)



## ACHILEE5

Hi









I'm trying to get HP Pavilion to boot from CD drive but I fail









Anyone know how to get into bios, or boot order so I can boot from disk









Thanks
AC


----------



## Bradey

which Pavilion
try F2 F10 DEL
they are on most computers


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
which Pavilion
try F2 F10 DEL
they are on most computers

one of those will work, i hate how there isn't a universal button for the BIOS


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe* 
one of those will work, i hate how there isn't a universal button for the BIOS









so do i
but i had a stupid comp that wanted F8


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
My laptop is an HP and you need to press F1 to get into setup, and *ESC* to get into the boot menu.
Just choose to boot from the CD/DVD in the boot menu and it should work.

F8 is for the Windows boot options btw (Safe mode, diagnostics mode, etc)

Thanks lads, I found this








Rep+ for trying


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

From most of my troubleshooting with HP (and even Dell computers) it seems that they use the option F2 to get into the BIOS and F12 for choosing the boot option

EDIT: Seems like I was too slow.


----------



## Capita

Hi

Most of HP F10 and you have to disabled the safety boot and enable legacy application if you are changing into different version of windows


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capita*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Most of HP F10 and you have to disabled the safety boot and enable legacy application if you are changing into different version of windows


Hi and welcome to OCN









You must have not noticed, but you've replied to a 4 year old post that was solved already!


----------



## Capita

Hi sorry, I didn't notice


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capita*
> 
> Hi sorry, I didn't notice


It was just a heads up









But in my sig, is a link to "How to put your Rig in your Sig" if you was wanting to know how


----------



## yinbaoshenxi

it seems that they use the option F2 to get into the BIOS and F12 for choosing the boot option


----------

